# Greenwich Mean Time



## ElJefe (Jun 6, 2002)

The GMT on this server seems to be one hour fast. Right now it says 12:23 AM, but real GMT is currently 11:23 PM. Did somebody adjust it for daylight saving time? GMT stays the same year round.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

While you can adjust your time zone setting in the user cp, the info comes from the folks at vB.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Yea, vB doesn't support Arizona time. I have to pick Pacific in the summer and Mountain in the winter...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

time's only mean when you reach middle age....


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The time setting has always been a problem around here. It's not so much whether or not GMT is correct, it's more about where the server is located and if it's daylight savings time. Right now, if you are in a state that supports DST, you should be good to go meaning that the setting in your UserCP should match which time zone you are in. Any users in states that don't support DST will need to adjust their UserCP twice a year.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I can't find the time zone designation for
Nevele, which rotates every 23.5 Earth hours.
I guess that's the reason I feel I'm two 
weeks ahead of everyone else, but, then, 
it's hard to reset a whole planet.


----------

